# Mitre saw recommendation



## algored2deth (Jan 7, 2011)

Whatever you do, please just say no to ryobi, 'kay?

You don't mention budget. If you are in the $200 area, the dewalt DW713 would be ok. I would also encourage a look at a makita as well. Buy the compound miter because all of a sudden you will have a trim job that just comes up. For $200, it is not a huge cost.

BTW, I have a ryobi miter box. And while it does not suck totally, it is not square with itself. Why put yourself through that when you can mitigate it with a better rep vendor?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

What you spend on a mitre saw depends on your usage. If you are an occasional woodworker, buy a name brand simple mitre saw. Most saws are compound, meaning you can cut at a beveled angle. For more serious woodworking, buy a slider. An accurate mitre saw can cost you $125 to $700...you know, the Chevy or the Cadillac..both will get you there.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ranger1227 said:


> I am getting ready to install a composite rail system on my deck and need a mitre saw to make the cuts. Any recommendations? I have seen the Dewalt and Rigid models. Both look good. Also, do I really need a compound miter saw? Most cuts will be straight, but some rails will be ct on a 45 degree angle and the rails for the stairs will be an odd angle
> 
> Thanks


I had an off-brand 10" miter saw, and used it for a lot of years. Eventually the bearings wore and it simply wouldn't make good cuts. That one cost me about $125.

I moved up to a 12" compound-miter DeWALT slider saw. Paid about $500 (on clearance) and got the table with it for free.

As the other guys have said, it really depends on what you need it for, and how much you're willing to spend.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah, most mitre saws are compound mitres. I've had both my Dewalt 12" saws for years and swear by them. One is a slider but I only use it for cutting stair treads and such...much too heavy and bulky for everyday use. Word of caution when cutting composite...the shavings that will hit your arms is basically hot melted plastic and will burn the hair off your arms


----------



## Darien (Jun 15, 2010)

algored2deth said:


> Whatever you do, please just say no to ryobi, 'kay?
> 
> You don't mention budget. If you are in the $200 area, the dewalt DW713 would be ok. I would also encourage a look at a makita as well. Buy the compound miter because all of a sudden you will have a trim job that just comes up. For $200, it is not a huge cost.
> 
> BTW, I have a ryobi miter box. And while it does not suck totally, it is not square with itself. Why put yourself through that when you can mitigate it with a better rep vendor?


You may have gotten a bad one. Believe it or not it does happen. My Ryobi operates flawless :thumbup:


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, especially about the hair. I have plenty, so I probabbly won't miss a few. I would like to spend no more than $300. Is there any benefit to a laser on it? Also, is a 10 inch adequate? I would prefer not to get a 12" if at all possible.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ranger1227 said:


> Thanks for the replies, especially about the hair. I have plenty, so I probabbly won't miss a few. I would like to spend no more than $300. Is there any benefit to a laser on it? Also, is a 10 inch adequate? I would prefer not to get a 12" if at all possible.


A good buddy of mine - a contractor - says that the laser is fine for general cutting, but isn't necessarily accurate enough for precision cuts. Take that for what it's worth.

The difference between 10" and 12" is that (obviously) a 12" saw can cut larger boards. So that's entirely up to you, and what you need.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

RE: the laser. The built in lasers aren't really worth it, but there is a laser ($20) that replaces the blade washer which is VERY accurate.....just for your consideration.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Missouri Bound said:


> RE: the laser. The built in lasers aren't really worth it, but there is a laser ($20) that replaces the blade washer which is VERY accurate.....just for your consideration.


Cool. I've heard about them, and seen them on the shelf, but always had the gut feel that they were pretty worthless. Now I have something to put on my birthday list.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, now I can show my complete ignorance. What is the blade washer and what is the adavantage to replacing it with the laser?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

There is a bolt which holds the blade in place on any saw. The bolt goes through a large washer to secure the blade. The laser "washer" replaces the original washer. It has a centrifugal switch which turns the laser on when the blade gets up to speed. I'm thinking I purchased it either at Grizzly or McFeelys.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ranger1227 said:


> Ok, now I can show my complete ignorance. What is the blade washer and what is the adavantage to replacing it with the laser?


You're probably thinking of a "washer" as some sort of "cleaner." But it's just a flat washer that goes between the bolt and blade.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm not that bad off! I was wondering how a laser could replace the washer. Sounds interesting, do they work?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Go to Northerntool.com and look up circular saw laser....you will find it there.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ranger1227 said:


> I'm not that bad off! I was wondering how a laser could replace the washer. Sounds interesting, do they work?


Sorry for assuming that.


----------



## algored2deth (Jan 7, 2011)

If you are looking for the direct link to the laser, here you go:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200320791_200320791


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is another vote against the Ryobi, it not only galded it also wouldn't cut accurate no matter how it was adjusted.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> Here is another vote against the Ryobi, it not only galded it also wouldn't cut accurate no matter how it was adjusted.


I can't say anything about the Ryobi miter saw, but I did get each of my sons a Ryobi 18 volt "tool kit" for Christmas a couple years ago. Cordless drill, 6" circular saw, sawzall, etc. 

Definitely not top-quality stuff, but for the little bit of putzy work they're going to be doing, the tools are good enough.


----------



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

If youre gonna buy a miter saw dont just buy if for what you need now, consider the future too.
10" should be plenty for most DIY and ever pros, 12" will cut larger board but their more $$ initially and blades cost more too, which as youll find you can go through fairly quick. If you really want one that bevels consider a dual bevel (tilts left and right, single is only one side) You dont need the bevel option very often but when you do it makes cuts easier. Also if you can bring yourself to spend a little more a slider is worth every penny. When cutting its often much easier on you and the blade if you can slide through your cut versus having to cut through the whole face of the board at once, this is especially true if you ever plan an doing a laminate floor. Either way, buy a good brand and consider this to be an investment, not just another tool purchase.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I was recently at Home Depot and they had a Rigid 10" next to the Dewalt 10". The salesman could not really tell me the difference, but I noticed the following: The Rigid comes with a lifeime warranty while the Dewalt does not. Also, the Rigid had the laser built in and came with an extended fence. However, I liked the feel of the Dewalt as I tested the saw and brought the handle and blade down. It felt smoother. Any thoughts?

Also, I remember selling Dewalt radial arm saws when I was in college and that they needed calibration. Is the same true on the mitre saw? Also, is a stand necessary for the mitre saw? Thanks


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ranger1227 said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I was recently at Home Depot and they had a Rigid 10" next to the Dewalt 10". *1. The salesman could not really tell me the difference,* but I noticed the following: * 2. The Rigid comes with a lifeime warranty while the Dewalt does not.* Also, the Rigid had the laser built in and came with an extended fence. However, I liked the feel of the Dewalt as I tested the saw and brought the handle and blade down. It felt smoother. * 3. Any thoughts?*
> 
> Also, I remember selling Dewalt radial arm saws when I was in college and that they needed calibration. Is the same true on the mitre saw? Also, is a stand necessary for the mitre saw? Thanks


1. That's not really surprising. Some floor people are professionals working there during their slow season, while others are complete doofuses. You'll want to do your own research.
2. Warranties are not always as they would first appear. Read the fine print.
3. I'm guessing the DeWALT is more expensive. Part of that is because it's yellow, and has a certain name on it. But DeWALT does tend to put out some pretty decent tools. 

Bottom line: Get what you want. You're not in the "professional line" of tools, so nothing you buy is going to be awesome. But it'll probably be just fine for what you need.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a Delta 12" that works great. Here is a review of the 10" model.
http://www.thisoldworkshop.com/delta-mitersaw-review.htm


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Delta*

Thanks for the info. I forgot about Delta. But when I searched for them online, it does not appear that DElta has miter saws any longer. Any ideas?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

www.portercable.com

You will find Delta at this website


----------



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

10" Makita sliding compound mitre saw with built-in laser and flourescent lamp FTW.

The built-in laser that mine came with works great and IS very accurate. I couldn't imagine doing any work without it, especially for precise cuts. The 10" is plenty sufficient for most molding/trim too. It's pretty quiet and the engine and sliding action is silky smooth.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have narrowed down the choices to the Dewalt 713 or the Makita LS1040. Any pros or cons? I really like the fence on the Makita and the feel of the handle movement as well as the miter adjustments.


----------



## algored2deth (Jan 7, 2011)

I think either one would be a good choice. 

I personally would lean makita because anything that I have of theirs seems to be made fairly well.


----------



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

Ranger1227 said:


> I have narrowed down the choices to the Dewalt 713 or the Makita LS1040. Any pros or cons? I really like the fence on the Makita and the feel of the handle movement as well as the miter adjustments.



I have a similar Makita (I opted for the slider) Its a solid saw. dead accurate out of the box after about a year Ive only had to adjust the bevel about 1/2 a degree. A friend has the slider as well, same result, his is about 5-6 years old and has seen its fair share of abuse and has never failed him! The Makita has my vote.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

I looked at both again this weekend and Makita just seem easier to use, slightly and I like the fence as well as the included clamp, so I have decided to stop obsessing and purchase the Makita when ready.:thumbup:

thanks to all who have indulged my questions.


----------



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

You made the right choice, you will LOVE that saw.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ranger1227 said:


> I looked at both again this weekend and Makita just seem easier to use, slightly and I like the fence as well as the included clamp, so I have decided to stop obsessing and purchase the Makita when ready.:thumbup:
> 
> thanks to all who have indulged my questions.


Makita makes some good stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Danthetoolman (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey there,
dunno if you go your saw yet
A while back(aprox 6months) I bought a 12" Chicago off a guy for a couple hundred- unused.
I think is was missing a bearing for the slider - as I had to really push to move it through the stroke.
I opened up the back where it slides and found only one bearing.
It originally came from Harbour Freight in the USA. I ordered a couple more bearings.......3months ago - they've yet to arrive 
But, about your saw. I really like the 12" for large cuts of wood(i think it cuts nearly 13" wide.....
I'm going to upgrade fairly soon, as this loses it adjustment fairly easy - and I can't wait forever to get a bearing.....its almost unsafe
as I have to push so hard to get through a piece of 2x... (has a 60tooth delta on it)
I guess, I'd make sure you get what you need , dont over buy, but dont under buy on the quality side of things.
I need to do a deck and gazeebo soon, and want the ability to cut larger wood.
I'd for sure consider a 10" quality saw - makita,bosche,dewalt,rigid...
from my investigation, and talking with those that own the above listed saws, they just seem to hold up better, and stay more accurate.
And, realy, aint that what its all about..........

cheers - happy rips


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

I bought the Makita and have made some test cuts with it, and it is great! I am getting ready to do my deck project within the week, so I am sure that it will work great!


----------



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm also in the market and have my eye on the DeWalt DW713. It would be mainly for basic crown molding, but eventually for other household projects/repairs....


----------

